

Getting started with OpenWrt - fcambus
http://www.cambus.net/getting-started-with-openwrt/

======
malandrew
I looked around and couldn't find any real good information on OpenWRT support
on the Ubiquiti UniFi UAP-AC[0]?

In a previous thread, when I asked about the best devices to use with open
router firmware, Ubiquiti was the most upvoted solution [1], but when checking
out the OpenWRT wiki there is very little information on using them with
OpenWRT and none that I could find on the AC model specifically.

Does anyone heavily involved in OpenWRT have any advice on how to figure out
whether the Ubiquiti UAP-AC is going to work with OpenWRT before I drop money
on it?

[0] [http://www.ubnt.com/unifi#apac](http://www.ubnt.com/unifi#apac) [1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828699)

